# Which GPU within 23k



## Harshverma (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello , Which GPU should I buy within 23k
Asus GTX 760 DCII vs Asus R9-280X DCII ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 3, 2013)

Asus R9-280X DCII is way to go

It is faster than gtx 760


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

280x is the way to go


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2013)

Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP -19500.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2013)

^^ Can it beat R9 280X?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 4, 2013)

^^it should not. It would have been in the news if a 19.5K Nvidia card was beating an AMD 23.5K.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^it should not. It would have been in the news if a 19.5K Nvidia card was beating an AMD 23.5K.



I am saying that with the new nvidia drivers GTX760 can beat R9 280X and also its power efficient.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I am saying that with the new nvidia drivers GTX760 can beat R9 280X and also its power efficient.



Without any source or proof you can't say that. 

-  *tpucdn.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_SC_ACX_Cooler/images/perfrel_2560.gif

13% difference between them


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Without any source or proof you can't say that.
> 
> -  *tpucdn.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_SC_ACX_Cooler/images/perfrel_2560.gif
> 
> 13% difference between them



I saw the comparison chart in TDF itself that GTX760 is beating 280X with the new nvidia drivers buddy.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

where ?^

again you need proof


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> where ?^
> 
> again you need proof



I told where I have seen it.Ask the MODS to get you proof buddy.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

I may be a little lost here .. can you point me to that ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I told where I have seen it.Ask the MODS to get you proof buddy.



i have dug through every other forum, official sites, group discussions, even hardcore OC benches, there are absolutely NO such instances where a GTX760 BEATS a R9-280X, even with new drivers and tested with latest games.

yes with new game ready drivers GTX 760 and not only that, even 770, 780 and ti, every 7XX GPU has received percentage boost in some specific games ( even my mobile GPU received a boost ) , but the perfectly visible differential in HW specification and the associated price-point irrevocably states that GTX760 is not really is in the league with 280X.

Beating a marked score across the board DOES mean that the *X card* has at least *provided 5% more FPS* in exact equal IQ, resolution and eye-candy settings than the *Y card*  in the same game (may be optimized for either of the GPUs or none), so at least 5% margin , lets just say for argument's sake 3%, does this figure resembles any of the GTX760 scores out there compared MORE to an R9-280X in ANY GAME?

One can OC as hard as to pop the bloody card to smoke with an 1.45V in the board to get 5-8% gain over the other, GTX760 even if can achieve that with locked bios, 280X wont stand still at stock, would it?

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-280x-r9-270x-r7-260x,3635-2.html

*www.anandtech.com/show/7400/the-radeon-r9-280x-review-feat-asus-xfx/9

*www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_radeon_r9_280x_twinfrozr_gaming_oc_review,17.html

*www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/15/gigabyte_r9_280x_oc_edition_video_card_review/9


if i get to see 760 like u claim i will be happy to keep it in HOF



simple as breathing

if budget is 20K --> GTX760 unquestionably best card

if budget 25K --> R9-280X zero.zero doubt.


and 20k and 23K and 25K are not same.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

^ he actually mean - Gtx 760 Mars beating r9 280x 



> I think I saw Asus GTX760 Mars GPU which is faster than 280X using nvidia new drivers.



from another thread


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 6, 2013)

why would anyone compare a 760Mars with a 280x ??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> why would anyone compare a 760Mars with a 280x ??



I think he taught gtx 760mars is single gpu...got it now


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I think he taught gtx 760mars is single gpu...got it now


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


>



that can not be treated as a troll post. Everybody cant search in google for everything and for every time. 760 mars does not give any clue that it is a dual gpu from its name. Most will think that it is a single gpu as the name does not clarify it unless he googles to find it out. This is just my thought. no offense though


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 6, 2013)

none taken, those series of smilies tried to meant  a  troll would wham the heads of two face palming bald dudes as of me, since i dint get the mistake he made with MARS, 

troll does not always point to "pull one leg" , don't forget A troll is a giant powerful supernatural being in Norse mythology and Scandinavian folklore


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

How much is Asus MARS GTX760 in India?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> How much is Asus MARS GTX760 in India?



Might be approx 64000-66000   (in uk - £520)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Might be approx 64000-66000   (in uk - £520)



Costly than a  TITAN then and how much PSU is needed to run it then?
PS: I have a doubt? Who would run such huge GPU's in SLI/CF mode other than corporates.I mean normal Gamers wont require such GPU's right because they need a power plant to power these right?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

Gtx 760 Mars have max power -250w , so Good 600w Psu is enough


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *Costly than a  TITAN then *and how much PSU is needed to run it then?
> PS: I have a doubt? *Who would run such huge GPU's in SLI/CF mode other than corporates*.I mean normal Gamers wont require such GPU's right because they need a power plant to power these right?



where did you see a titan with <64K ? in india, titan is  78/79K in mdcomputers, 82K in flipkart, 68k in primeabgb,90-96K in ebay.in, itwares and itdepot should be around 70K+ range.

people across the globe, starting from 12 year old gamers to 40+ HW enthusiasts run 4-way titan SLI and 7990 in CF mode. They are not really corporates. They have money


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> PS: I have a doubt? Who would run such huge GPU's in SLI/CF mode other than corporates.I mean normal Gamers wont require such GPU's right because they need a power plant to power these right?



People Buy such high end gpu and run in sli/xfire for Multi monitor setup of 2,3 or 6 monitors at time (eyefinity) and also for 120hz monitor 

Human Wants are Unlimited.


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Costly than a  TITAN then and how much PSU is needed to run it then?
> PS: I have a doubt? Who would run such huge GPU's in SLI/CF mode other than corporates.I mean normal Gamers wont require such GPU's right because they need a power plant to power these right?



power plant ? Be a little merciful of the PSU manufacturers ... there's some 1600W PSU from good manufacturers and 2000W PSU from PRC  IF you need water cooling inside of a PSU then even that is available. IF you need even more power you can run two powerful PSU together for a single config as well


----------

